# how many bowls have you made?



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

i don't know if anyone has asked this but i was curious as to how many bowls you guys have made in your lifetime and how long you've making them. a rough estimate is fine. lets see some numbers! i'll start off, I've made 64 bowls and i've been doing it for about a year and a half now. I'm addicted :yes:


----------



## wmc1965 (Dec 11, 2011)

5 bowls, I have been turning about 1 1/2 months, doing more pens bottle stoppers, etc.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Went back and looked at sales numbers for the last 3 years. Sold 77 bowls. So I have turned over a 100 already.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

40 or so thanks to all the great teachers on this forum.
Less than 1 year




























they're everywhere !!!!!!


----------



## wmc1965 (Dec 11, 2011)

Very nice!! Pretty good numbers sawdust.....


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

wmc1965 said:


> Very nice!! Pretty good numbers sawdust.....


I agree!

Tcleve, looks like you got a lot of purty bowl decorations around your house :thumbsup: looks nice!


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I would say I've turned about a dozen or so bowls since Christmas. That's when I starts it.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I have not earthly idea. I've been turning for more than 25 years and make several a year. I don't turn a lot of bowls. Just don't find them that much fun but sometimes a piece of wood just wants to be a bowl. I probably turn a dozen or more a year. at least that's what I think but I have probably have 30 or more rough turned blanks sitting in the shop right now and I've only turned those in the last 2 years or less.


----------



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

9 or 10 since I started in December. I hope to start turning more, about 1 bowl every week...we'll see!


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

I dont have any idea been turning for 10 years an do more hollow vessells now still turn bowls but just dont count, there never around to long to colect dust :laughing:


----------



## NNJG_Matt (Dec 14, 2011)

Only 2. They were back when I took a class in school. Now I just got back into turning with my own tools and haven't turned any yet.


----------



## Chroma zen (Feb 13, 2012)

Zero, mostly make large gauge organic body jewelry, but also make jars"boxes" and tobacco pipes. Well mostly just rough in the shape of the pipe then actually sculpt and carve the design of the pipe.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

I've finish turned about 20 bowls, and there are 4 more that are drying out after rough turning. I've abandoned 3 or 4 others that simply weren't going well (cracks, punky, etc.)

Been doing bowls for nearly a year now.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

I've been turning for just over a year and can count around 30 bowls. I'm mainly drawn to hollow forms but bowls are fun to do when I get tired of hollowing. 



duncsuss said:


> I've abandoned 3 or 4 others that simply weren't going well (cracks, punky, etc.)


Good will power! I seem to like to spend extra time finishing pieces like that so they can take up space in the corner of the shop collecting dust.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Bonanza35 said:


> Good will power! I seem to like to spend extra time finishing pieces like that so they can take up space in the corner of the shop collecting dust.


LOL ... I've been meaning to take this type of thing to the bandsaw to cut them in half. It would show me how well I was doing keeping the walls uniform thickness, etc, up to the point where I abandon the effort.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't turn much any more 'cause I turned so much when I DID turn that I am WAY backed up with bowls that haven't sold. I turned about 500 in 6 or 7 years and have maybe another 100 blanks built up although some of those blanks are so old I may NEVER get to them since I keep making better ones.


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

phinds said:


> I don't turn much any more 'cause I turned so much when I DID turn that I am WAY backed up with bowls that haven't sold. I turned about 500 in 6 or 7 years and have maybe another 100 blanks built up although some of those blanks are so old I may NEVER get to them since I keep making better ones.


Wow! that's alot of bowls! and hey, if you don't want those blanks, send em my way! i've got none!


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i have only turned about 20 or so. it seems like there is never enough time in the day to evering i want or need to do


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

tymann09 said:


> Wow! that's alot of bowls! and hey, if you don't want those blanks, send em my way! i've got none!


You might or might not find them enjoyable to turn, but I'll send you a couple if you pay the postage AND promise to post pics of the results. Here's one pile of 60 or 70 of them:









I'm so lackadaisical about them these days, that I have 40 or so that have been sitting around for many months waiting for a few more coats of poly. Here's one shelf of those:


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

I wasn't expecting that from you phinds! I would absolutely love that if you sent a few my way. i wouldn't mind paying postage at all, even a little extra if you wanted. You'd have my word as far as posting pics too. I haven't turned awesome looking blanks like those so pics would be guaranteed to go up!

PS. the completed bowls look beautiful! nice work!


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

tymann09 said:


> I wasn't expecting that from you phinds! I would absolutely love that if you sent a few my way. i wouldn't mind paying postage at all, even a little extra if you wanted. You'd have my word as far as posting pics too. I haven't turned awesome looking blanks like those so pics would be guaranteed to go up!
> 
> PS. the completed bowls look beautiful! nice work!


OK, at this point, I'm happy to see them go to a good home, so I'll get a couple packed by the weekend and let you know the shipping. PM me w/ your address.

Paul


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

if you wanna get rid of any more i would love to take a few off your hands paul


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

robert421960 said:


> if you wanna get rid of any more i would love to take a few off your hands paul


OK, PM me your address.


----------



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

Phinds... have you ever considered donating some of your finished bowls to non profit groups for fund raisers. Most of my turnings will end up being given away as gifts or to fund raisers.


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

26 if a vase/ box/ urn/ cookie jar counts... sinnnnnce 3 and a half months ago? pretty cool thread. Should keep better track of it I suppose happy turnin, 
Bond


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

I've never kept track. It has never been an income source for me but I made a lot of bowls, platters, urns, etc. as gifts since the '60s. People love to get a nice hand turned bowl! My wife confiscates them occasionally so we have about 30 around the house. 

I have been making a few to sell lately. I've probably made a total of about 200 over the past forty years, which is only 5 per year.

Bret


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

pvechart said:


> Phinds... have you ever considered donating some of your finished bowls to non profit groups for fund raisers. Most of my turnings will end up being given away as gifts or to fund raisers.


Yeah, I do that from time to time. Initially I just gave away all my bowls to friends and family but I was so prolific that it quickly because evident that I needed to go out and make some new friends and find new family :laughing:


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey Bret
those are some pretty attractive bowls and platters if i may say so myself! I especially like the segmented bowl/dish with the diamonds.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Cannot tell you how many bowls have turned. I have turned some outstanding bowls, and some went to firewood pile. If did not learn something new or re-learn while turning a bowl every time would quit turning them.


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

I've turned probably 25 to 30 bowls, and really enjoy the process. Segmented turning is really my passion, but I still enjoy cutting up a blank and seeing what treasures are inside. With two little one's around the house and a move coming up my lathe time has been cut very short, but hopefully in 6 months I will be back behind it regularly again.


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

So far, I have turned 0 bowls  Yes, it makes me sad. Perhaps, one day soon, I too will make a bowl.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Itchytoe said:


> So far, I have turned 0 bowls  Yes, it makes me sad. Perhaps, one day soon, I too will make a bowl.


 Be careful its an addiction:yes:


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

robert421960 said:


> Be careful its an addiction:yes:


a money hoggin addicting.


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

tymann09 said:


> a money hoggin addicting.


all of a sudden your google searches include- how much can I get for a kidney???:laughing:


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

bond3737 said:


> all of a sudden your google searches include- how much can I get for a kidney???:laughing:


Already sold that to pay for the lathe. Next is the liver maybe?


----------



## robbiethewood (Jan 15, 2012)

hi i never counted what i made but i have around 70 in the shed drying i just leave them there when i feel like finishing one i will do it
i don't get too hung up on bowls i like to make something new every time i turn 

so far i have never counted how many things i have turned at the moment i am making bangles and a box 

last week it was vases and before that i was making boxes and goblet walking-sticks 

i will try anything once twice if i like it:yes:


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Tyler and Robert, yours are packed and will go out in tomorrow's mail via Large Flat Rate box which is about $15 and I would appreciate a small contribution to my bubble-wrap/packing fund, so make it a round $20.

If anybody else wants any, say so. I saw a couple of posts on my "visitors comments" thing but I'm old and persnickety and do not respond to things that make this seem like a facebook page. If you want'm say so here on the thread.

Paul


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

thanks alot Paul! how do you want the money? paypal, check by mail or what?


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

tymann09 said:


> thanks alot Paul! how do you want the money? paypal, check by mail or what?


PayPal is best: [email protected]

Oh, and I put 3 blanks in each box. One in each that definitely has some minor separations that may need some glue and two that should be OK (but I didn't examine them TOO closely)


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

my daughter has a paypal and ill give her the money and have her send it to you
thanks paul


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

phinds said:


> Tyler and Robert, yours are packed and will go out in tomorrow's mail via Large Flat Rate box which is about $15 and I would appreciate a small contribution to my bubble-wrap/packing fund, so make it a round $20.
> 
> If anybody else wants any, say so. I saw a couple of posts on my "visitors comments" thing but I'm old and persnickety and do not respond to things that make this seem like a facebook page. If you want'm say so here on the thread.
> 
> Paul



I hate being a begger, but I'd love some blanks. Can't beat prices like that. Just let me know what info you need and where to send the money and I'll get it to you. Fair warning: I have yet to even attempt a bowl or platter, so I can't say they won't explode (like a very unfortunate segmented bottle stopper I attempted)


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Itchytoe said:


> I hate being a begger, but I'd love some blanks. Can't beat prices like that. Just let me know what info you need and where to send the money and I'll get it to you. Fair warning: I have yet to even attempt a bowl or platter, so I can't say they won't explode (like a very unfortunate segmented bottle stopper I attempted)


I'll send you a couple if you want but for a pure newbie, I really don't recommend them since they are segmented and have hard and soft woods and require some technique. You'd be better off starting turning green wood while you learn to use the lathe tools.

Again, I WILL send'm if you really want.

Paul


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

Green wood is better to start with? I was under the impression it was easier to start with dry wood, since the green stuff has a nasty habit of cracking and warping. My ignorance strikes again! I shall search for something green. Don't suppose you know a good place to find it do ya? Oh, now that I think about it, the city just cut down a few trees that were interfering with the power lines not far from my house. I bet they left some pieces I could "borrow".


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Itchytoe said:


> Green wood is better to start with? I was under the impression it was easier to start with dry wood, since the green stuff has a nasty habit of cracking and warping. My ignorance strikes again! I shall search for something green. Don't suppose you know a good place to find it do ya? Oh, now that I think about it, the city just cut down a few trees that were interfering with the power lines not far from my house. I bet they left some pieces I could "borrow".


The TURNING of green is easy (much easier than dried wood) BUT ... you DO have to learn about the care and feeding of partially turned green blanks. Trick is to turn to more than final thickness then put in paper bag for a couple of months, then turn to final. There are tons of threads discussing that here, and even more over on the wood turning resource forum.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

itchytoe soft wood is easy too.you can get scrap pieces and turn it to practice


----------



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

If you want some nice green turning blanks these guys do a real nice job, they also have some good tutorials on turning green wood on their site. Their service is also second to none.
http://www.turningblanks.net/servlet/StoreFront


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Itchytoe said:


> Oh, now that I think about it, the city just cut down a few trees that were interfering with the power lines not far from my house. I bet they left some pieces I could "borrow".


Try to find out where they take the wood -- we have a town "composting facility" where all brushwood, trees, trimmings, etc, is taken.

Making friends with the tree-trimming and -felling crew is always worthwhile, I got a few nice pieces that way.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Tyler and Robert, your blanks went out today. I should have pointed out that I always make "pedestal" bowls, so I glue a 3/4" piece on the bottom. You don't have to do that but the bottoms aren't very thick in the center, so be careful.

Paul


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey Paul, I just wanted to let you know i got the blanks in the mail today. they look great, i'll likely start turning them in a week or two. thanks alot!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's totally cool, one fellow wood worker helping another. Kudos to Paul.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

tymann09 said:


> Hey Paul, I just wanted to let you know i got the blanks in the mail today. they look great, i'll likely start turning them in a week or two. thanks alot!


Great. Hope those pedastal bottoms won't be a pain for you.

Paul


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

paul i got mine today too and i cant wait to do something with them.these are awesome


----------

